

A Beautiful Algorithm? The Risks of Automating Online Transactions - hemapani
http://www.news.virginia.edu/content/beautiful-algorithm-risks-automating-online-transactions

======
jcr
There is a newer version of the paper linked (pdf) in the article.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.00720](http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.00720)

